# ***Requested Tutorial (purple/pink)***



## glamdoll (Jan 20, 2008)

.....


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 20, 2008)

Love it ..im gonna have to do this look on meself !


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## user79 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 20, 2008)

You did a great job!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 20, 2008)

gorgeous tut!! thank you!


----------



## frocher (Jan 20, 2008)

Gorgeous, your lashes are to die for.  Thanks for the tut.


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 20, 2008)

your eyelashes are insanely gorgeous! Very pretty look.


----------



## NaturallyME (Jan 20, 2008)

great tut!! 
u look so pretty


----------



## rbella (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, that is really beautiful.  Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Jan 20, 2008)

Great tut!!  Thanks!


----------



## heenx0x0 (Jan 20, 2008)

I love those colors on you, they go beautifully with your dark hair! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 20, 2008)

Gorgeous look!  Thank you!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 20, 2008)

omg I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciara (Jan 20, 2008)

i gotta try this!!!   thanks!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 21, 2008)

wow that´s a really pretty combo on you, you have beautiful eyes, your lashes are wowwwwww...even with out mascara...thank you...great eyeliner too...


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 21, 2008)

aww thanks girls! Im glad to get such positive responses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soon more to come!


----------



## Jot (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow. that is a stunning look and a great tut x


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2008)

Very virbant and fun!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous... you look stunning


----------



## n_c (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow that was excellent, love the lashes n the Che bracelet!


----------



## Divinity (Jan 21, 2008)

Pretty - love the frankly scarlette on the lids!


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Wow that was excellent, love the lashes n the Che bracelet!_

 
Thanks! he he my cousin sent me that bracelet from Acapulco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love your frida Kahlo avatar! 

Thanks everyone for being so supportive!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love that combo! and ur lashes are AMAZING


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 23, 2008)

You really look like a doll.  Great tutorial.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 23, 2008)

*Very pretty. You are an adorable girl!!! SO pretty!

PS: Love your Che Guevara bracelet!*


----------



## Jayne (Jan 23, 2008)

wow, thanks for this tut' 
you're really pretty and you have amazing lashes 0o


----------



## macgirliegirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Very pretty, thanks!


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the possitive responses


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 25, 2008)

you have exceptionally beautiful eyes!


----------



## Purity (Jan 25, 2008)

Really pretty, I think I will try this out today!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 26, 2008)

What a great look! Your lashes....are just to die for!


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks girls!! woooo =] If you have any other Tut request, send em my way! hehe I wanna do another tut, but dont know what colors


----------



## saraSALA (Jan 27, 2008)

I love it. I love the mascara especially. You are awesome!


----------



## smilebacklovely (Jan 27, 2008)

this look is beautiful! thank you!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 27, 2008)

Gorgeous and easy to follow tutorial! Your blending is amazing!


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Jan 27, 2008)

Great tutorial! Girl, I love your lashes! I like the 'just applied mascara' picture! Whoa O_O.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 27, 2008)

love it


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 28, 2008)

this is effin HOT!! makes me want the blush just to try this lol


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome tut!!! Really great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2008)

love this! i'd like to know exactly what did you use one your face before you did the eyes, thanks


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks...So Pretty


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_love this! i'd like to know exactly what did you use one your face before you did the eyes, thanks_

 
Oh! Usually I dont list foundations cus everyone is a different shade, but I used :

MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC35
MAC Studio Fix Powder in NC35 as well.

Thats it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope this helps.


----------



## miss_pink (Jan 31, 2008)

beautiful!!
both my fave colours too!
thankyou for this tute!
bythe way, i <3 ur lashes...amazing!!


----------



## fingie (Jan 31, 2008)

Great tutorial!


----------



## MariahGem (Feb 4, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 4, 2008)

Fab Tut


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 4, 2008)

Wonderful Tut..well done!!


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 4, 2008)

love it, thanks for the tut,,you made it to look so easy to do,,,more tuts plz


----------



## pichima (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG your eyes and eyebrows are to die for!
excellent tut, wondeful colours... btw, I LOVE love nectar^^


----------



## anmackey85 (Mar 17, 2008)

Fantastic tut!


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 22, 2008)

this is so beautiful!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 22, 2008)

Gorgeous blend of the eye colors! And wow, that mascara REALLY works on your lashes hey! lol. Just wondering why you went with that lip color though...?


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful, thanks for doing this. By-the-way? What camera do you use your pic's are so clear.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 23, 2008)

this is gorgeous!!thank you


----------



## ilovecheese (Mar 24, 2008)

You are wizard liner and blender. heh, not the machine, but the make-up goddess!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 25, 2008)

This is a great tutorial. I love it. Thanks.


----------



## jetplanesex (Mar 25, 2008)

Loves it! I just purchased Nylon and have been using it as my highlight for EVERYTHING... I love it. Before that I always used shroom and I never thought of using them _together_. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 27, 2008)

OMG!! I love it... I just don't get why bright colors like these don't show on my skin for some reason =[


----------



## pepper_mint2 (Mar 27, 2008)

love the look on u.One q  though, how do u take such a clear shot of our eyes...always fail to take a picture of my eyes, the camera seems to always eat the colour up


----------



## clamster (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow! Can I have your eyelashes! HAHa


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautfiul


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Gorgeous blend of the eye colors! And wow, that mascara REALLY works on your lashes hey! lol. Just wondering why you went with that lip color though...?_

 
I chose that color because at the time of the tutorial I didnt have many nude lip colors. Since I did alot of color on the eyes, I wont do colored lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRETTYGIRL26* 

 
_Beautiful, thanks for doing this. By-the-way? What camera do you use your pic's are so clear._

 
I use the Canon Powershot A560, I absolutly love it. Its a bit chunky but it takes the best pics (I've had 3 diff camaras prior to this one in 2 years). Best thing is, that its only $150 at Bestbuy.com  HTH

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taghyra* 

 
_OMG!! I love it... I just don't get why bright colors like these don't show on my skin for some reason =[_

 
Hi! What base are you using to prime your lids? I use 2 sometimes, UDPP and then shadesticks. Or UDPP and a paint pot. Then Ill apply my shadow w/ a dense brush so I can get good color payoff. HTH

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pepper_mint2* 

 
_love the look on u.One q though, how do u take such a clear shot of our eyes...always fail to take a picture of my eyes, the camera seems to always eat the colour up_

 
The only way I can take a good clear shot of my eyes is by:
1. I hold the camara w/ both hands the farthest away from my face.
2. I zoom in on my eye
3. Make sure the Macro setting (the one w/ the lil flower) is on.
4. Click 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found that putting the camara too close to my eye will make the flash wash away all the color and claraty of the picture. HtH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to everyone who replied to this! I did make the tutorial w/ parrot. Im just putting it together and it should be up maybe in a few hours or so.


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 30, 2008)

I use Aquatique from Lancome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my problem also is that at the end of trying something everything kind of blends together and it just looks like I have one color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is me, so you can have an idea of my skin complexion...





Aww I see you're Mexican... I'm Puerto Rican, I just wasn't blessed with a sun kissed looking skin **cries**

Gracias por la ayuda =]


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

On pic 22 your eye makeup looks so


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taghyra* 

 
_I use Aquatique from Lancome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my problem also is that at the end of trying something everything kind of blends together and it just looks like I have one color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is me, so you can have an idea of my skin complexion...





Aww I see you're Mexican... I'm Puerto Rican, I just wasn't blessed with a sun kissed looking skin **cries**

Gracias por la ayuda =]_

 
Oh really? Aquatique as a base i dont like it at all. I work for Lancome and I dont like that base at all. Its weird texture and drying. Try a shadestick from MAC or Urban Decays Primer Potion.

Ojala esto te ayude un poco


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_Oh really? Aquatique as a base i dont like it at all. I work for Lancome and I dont like that base at all. Its weird texture and drying. Try a shadestick from MAC or Urban Decays Primer Potion.

Ojala esto te ayude un poco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw really!?? I didn't know any better, I never used a base before, the same concealer I used under my eyes I would use it on my lids too and that was it. 

Acabe de llegar de MAC y no habia leido esto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitivamente lo voy a comprar la proxima vez que vaya. 

After I get it I'll try this look!

Thanks so much


----------



## OohJeannie (Mar 31, 2008)

woaaahh! I love ur lashes... cute look


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taghyra* 

 
_Aw really!?? I didn't know any better, I never used a base before, the same concealer I used under my eyes I would use it on my lids too and that was it. 

Acabe de llegar de MAC y no habia leido esto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitivamente lo voy a comprar la proxima vez que vaya. 

After I get it I'll try this look!

Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next time you go ask the MA to show you the shadesticks, or the paintpots. Those are really good bases. 

Ojala te ayude, y con una brocha densa el color saldra mas vibrante


----------



## stacey4415 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 2, 2008)

Your lashes are siiiiiiiick! I WISH my eyelashes were half as long and thick as yours.
Nice tut.


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

gorgeous. !


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Woooww its amazing ! i LOVE the color.
Very pretty !


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 6, 2008)

Well...I am going to let you know right now...I am stealing this combination right now!


----------

